# Exhaust Help/ Feedback



## blk00ss (Jul 14, 2012)

I would love some input. Svede has helped with my last thread, but now I'm needing help deciding.

I don't wanna do a catback. My plan was to do mufflers and x pipe. I have been content with doing the Bassani mufflers like the ones in their catback system. Even with headers and x pipe in place of resonator, it sounds quite quiet in these videos. Granted, this is watching youtube which I know does no exhaust system justice. However, I've also seen many people say the Bassani system is quiet. The sound in the video below is what I want long term. But I'm not doing the catback. I'm using the mufflers that are in that catback system and keeping the factory mids for now. I've had 3 people now tell me its going to be loud. Looking at the Bassani mufflers I can see why, but this system doesn't seem loud to me nor others whom I've seen comment on it. 

I don't want obnoxiously loud. I'm past those days. Anyone have experience with this system and its level of loudness?


----------

